# Rahmengröße s oder m



## Mare B. (26. Februar 2010)

hi leute.
will mir für diese Saison ein norco shore holen. Doch mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß welche Rahmengröße ich nehmen soll. Hab zwar viel verglichen, bin aber immer noch zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen. Also ich bin 1,69m groß und habe shcon einige leute gefragt wie groß sie sind und was sieh für ne Größe fahren, aber alle meinten was verschiedenes.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen
gruß


----------



## LaKoS (26. Februar 2010)

Am besten du gehst zu nem Händler der das Shore da hat und fährst es einfach mal Probe! 
Wenn das nicht klappen sollte dann schau doch mal auf die Norco-Homepage...da gibt es so ein Größenkalkulator wo du deine Maße eingeben kannst. Danach erscheint die passende Größe für dein Bike! Aber ob das auch wirklich richtig funktioniert, weiß ich nicht...da wirst wahrscheinlich nicht um ne Probefahrt rumkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mindfactory (28. Februar 2010)

Fahr mit 1,70m nen 09er shore in S,fand das M viel zu groß.Nach Schorndorf dürfte es aber auch nicht zu weit sein da könntest probesitzen,hab ich auch gemacht!


----------



## qualle82 (1. März 2010)

Fahr mit 1,70 auch das Shore 09 in S. Passt genau, Kollege von mir fährts in M was mir aber bedeutend zu groß ist.

Im Zweifelsfall wie gesagt, einfach probieren.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## Mare B. (1. März 2010)

jo danke für die antworten. laos dann werde ich schauen dass ich die tage noch nach schaorndorf komme und mal probfahr.
vielen dank


----------



## 4shore (3. März 2010)

Hi Zusammen! 
Da dieser thread eigentlich genau das behandelt wo nach ich eigentlich fragen wollte klink ich mich gleich mal ein. Zu meiner Frage: Ich könnte relativ günstig an ein shore 2 von 09 kommen  in Grösse S, bei meiner Körpergrösse von 1,79 m und einer schrittlänge von ca 80cm stellt sich nun die frage ob es noch sinn macht das Teil zu kaufen (muss dazu sagen Fahre gerne kompaktere Bikes) ? Da ich keine Testmöglichkeit habe meine Frage an euch Shore Rider.


----------



## qualle82 (3. März 2010)

Ich würd sagen: Ja! Ein Freund von mir ist knapp über 1,90 und fährt das shore 09 in M, für ihn perfekt (wie immer sehr individuell).
Denke das Shore in S ist sicher auch mit 1,80 gut zu fahren, aber wie gesagt, probiers einfach aus (ups hab übersehen, dass du keine möglichkeit dazu hast - sorry)

gruß

chris


----------



## 4shore (3. März 2010)

Wie stehts so mit Uphill Eigenschaften? Ich weis ein Bike mit 19 kg hat keine Tourenqualitäten, aber so für den schnellen Abend-Hometrail?
Ist ja auch mit dem Sattelrohr eher begrenzt beim shore.


----------



## qualle82 (3. März 2010)

Hmm, wenn man sich gerne quält ist es sicher auch für die Home Trail Runde inkl. kurzen Uphills zu verwenden. Habe mit dem Shore bergauf nicht allzuviel Spaß gehabt, habs  auch gleich auf 1-fach Kettenblatt umgebaut, weils bei mir nur im Bikepark verwendet, bzw. auf den Heimstrecken rauf meistens geschoben wird.

Das kurze Sitzrohr ist kein Problem, Stichwort Teleskop-Stütze.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## Thorsten B (9. März 2010)

ganz klar auch meine Frage, deshalb schalte ich mich mal ein:
ich könnte mir das DH aus 2010 vorstellen, bin 172cm groß, die Frage ist S oder M? Ich komme aus Frankfurt, mir ist Schorndorf zum Probesitzen echt zu weit


----------



## DH_P (9. März 2010)

also, lady`s: ich bin 1,80m gross und fahre ein dh 2010 in M - passt mir perfekt!

bei einer grösse von 1,70m würde ich allerdings definitiv zum S greifen!

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten B (9. März 2010)

o.k., danke für die Hilfe,


----------

